# Smoking meat/seafood/fish w/ Pinion Wood



## slicktraveler

Does anyone have factual proof of any type that smoking meats w/ Pinion wood from the high desert in SW US in harmful to consume in any way?... I have personally tried ribs marinated in Mojo and smoked w/ this aromatic that was off-the-charts good... a cross between Oak, Cedar and Mesquite in my opinion.... I would like to use this myself at home.... Lowe's sells it for $10 /cu ft bag and is used mainly as an added scenting wood for chiminea's and fire pits. There bag says "not for cooking". Can anyone tell me the facts routed in science or FDA ruling... not just hearsay or it's a pine and harmful due to resins.... I can tell you the resin content is way low and resides mainly in the branch pieces that come in some of the cut wood pieces and can be avoided when smoking.... unreal smell and flavor.... any Pinion heads out there?.

Slicktraveler in Virginia


----------



## nivekd

It's up to you, but I wouldn't use any type of evergreen to smoke with. Don't like the taste of turpentine...


----------



## slicktraveler

It's not there in pinion wood as far as I can tell.... very clean flavor... what is cedar? is it not an evergreen? I don't know. Thanks for your input!


----------



## nivekd

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111356/why-not-cedar


----------



## guruatbol

I've read all the input.  I have a question.  If the evergreen is bad, why then is cedar plank used on salmon and other fish?  I have done cedar plank trout many times.

K currently have about 3 cords of cedar for my fireplace.

Mel


----------



## bigwheel

Yall are wild and crazy peeples.


----------



## ajbert

I haven't had pinion nuts since I was a kid and I absolutely loved them.  Used to get in trouble when getting the nuts out of the cones that were destined for Christmas decorations.

Not a clue about using the wood for smoking.  From what I've read, any nut or fruit producing tree makes for fine smoking.  But again, I don't have a clue with pinion.


----------

